# SEMI-Auto Water Changer (for tanks with adjacent ext. wall)



## elgenyo (Feb 26, 2004)

Here is my water changing system that I just made to make keeping my water as clean as possible without the bucket work. This is in no way fully automatic. It still requires supervision however it does eliminate the heavy lifting. Check your water quality coming in before doing this.









This is my 90g in my office. Luckily it sits adjacent to an exterior wall. Otherwise this wouldn't nearly be as easy...still possible though if you don't mind running the piping through your house.









A look behind my tank. Here you will see my return line from the sump at the very top back. My overflow going to the sump (white) and the DIY pvc overflow in the forefront (black) that acts as a drain for water changes.









For all intents and purposes this is what it looks like. I borrowed this image from google search. The only difference is mine has an airline backflow preventer at the top and the "T" is located mid point on my tank since this is where I want the draining to stop.









This is where the magic takes place. Once a siphon has been created in the drain overflow you can control the exit of tank water by turning the black valve. As long as you never break siphon you can just use this valve to remove water from the tank. Set it and forget it. The overflow stops at the "T" in the previous image. After the water has exited turn the black valve to close the exit and turn the red valve for new water to come in.









The red valve is well water that dumps into my sump. Turn my pump back on and it refills the tank. Be careful here to not turn the red valve all the way. Chances are your well or city water will fill your sump faster than your pump will push it back to the tank. To remedy this I suppose you could pipe it directly to the tank but I use this method as evaporation replacement as well.









This is the image form the garden outside of my office window. As you can see the hose coming from a well spigot and the exit hose going to one of my palm trees.

In hindsight an auto water top could be created using the same equipment or **** even a continuous water changer could easily be made simply by tapping off the return line coming from the well with a drip emitter and adjusting the "T" in the drain line to be right at the desired level of your tank. I would do this however I'm not keen on having an open pipe coming from my garden going into my house. Snakes and critters seeking a warm place in the winter time is not my cup of tea.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I know another fancy name for drip emitter... Valve! :lol:

I have the same set up on my 1200, only the water goes down the drain and I leave the water at a tricle all the time  I like yours though, plants are doing great!


----------



## elgenyo (Feb 26, 2004)

thx! The mexican petunia's will thicken out next year and the hoses won't be seen at all by then. I'll end up putting more mulch down next season too. I'm thinking the tank water will be extra good for the plants.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I like guys that tinker with stuff. Some of us just can't get enough projects going. How about making the inlet water automatic? Use a solenoid valve off an old washer and put a timer in for how long you want it to run. If you don't treat the water, it will take care of the change for you. Make certain the drain is reliable first, though.

Two types of solenoids off washers. 
Dishwasher with only one inlet.









Clothes washer with two inlets. One capped off. 









Things like this work better if you don't have chloramine. I used one with a storage tank for several years when I only had chlorine. The chlorine dissipated out of the stored water overnight. I would use something like it now if not for the chloramine


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You know.... I went to an auction one time and bought two dishwashers for $3.... Couldn't figure out what to use off them.... Never thought of that! That's awesome! Just straight 110?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, just straight in, through the coil and out. No question of polarity being straight. You can get them free for picking them up off Craig'slist if you can beat the scrappers. If you happen to find an old Kenmore clothes washer, there is also a great little mercury bubble switch under the lid that really does the job as a float switch to turn water on/off at the right level. Mercury switches are getting hard to find now with environment concerns. I used to get mine free from salvage yards that had washers by the acres.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow. 
I like you. 
You're cool.

Like I don't have enough junk, I need washers now...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Even better is if you take a couple tools and don't have to lug the whole thing home!!! Look for these where the water lines connect. Dishwashers are easier to get to them.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Get a couple extra while there. You may want a way to turn your lawn sprinkler on when you are gone.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

How about an automatic pot watering system for when your wife needs a vacation but loves flowers? We used to have a motorhome and volunteer around the country for 30-60 days and the question was " Who'll take care of the flowers?" This little trick solved that.

Automatic pot watering for PO folks. 










Washer hose in from faucet, solenoid controlled by timer, out on plastic irrigation tubing to drip emitters.

It is much more reliable than the kid next door and doesn't leave the door open when he leaves.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I'm the one that does the flowers here... And I water them with fish water!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Cool.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There are a lot of ways to use simple things. Fish water for flowers is one I've been thinking how I might work it out but I've still got problems there. In this area where water is a real concern for the future, I'm still baffled by the lack of real concern for water use. I'm looking for ways to use fish water for plants, but the city still advises to run faucets to keep them from freezing. They do not require freeze proof faucets on new construction. Bet that doesn't make much sense to you folks in Ohio!!!


----------

